# To all BFP ladies, anyone have swollen or bleeding gums as a symptom?



## babydoodle

Just wondering if any of you had sudden swollen and bleeding sore gums during your 2ww. Ive never had this before but 2 days ago this started and im curious if it may be a sign for me??? Congratulations on your BFP'S I hope I can join you in 6 days!!!


----------



## XfairyhopesX

My gums bled with aiden when i brushed my teeth angel xx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

I can't say from experience but I've read it tons of times while stalking tww threads/forums :blush:
Women complain they have bloody gums/noses in the days before they get their bfp.

Sounds like a good sign, espcially if you don't normally have sensitive gums! 

Good luck! When do you plan to test? Any other symptoms?


----------



## babydoodle

I am trying to wait to test until after af is due to arrive...but im driving myself crazy...normally my gums are not sensitive at all!!! No other symptoms besides lack of pms symptoms....normally my bbs become sore immediately following ovulation but this cycle no soreness AT ALL!!!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Ooooh!! sounds *very* promising!! When is AF due?


----------



## babydoodle

Not until the 20th...I am going to seriously drive myself nuts!!! What about you? Where are you in your tww?


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Yea, I don't know if I could wait that long either! :dohh:

As for me, I haven't a clue where I am :haha: I wish I could say I'm in the tww too. 

I thought I was just about to ovulate [next 2-3 days] but instead I started bleeding again on cd9 :shock: [you can peek at my ovulation chart in my siggy, if you'd like] 
I'm going to take an opk in about an hour to see if maybe it's really heavy ovulation bleeding? I've been semi stressed lately so it could be messing with my cycles. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## babydoodle

My cycles have gotten funny this past year, not sure why..seem to become closer together, shorter in length...ive never heard of ovulation bleeding, let me know what your opk says. Good luck and may the baby dust fall on us!!!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Mine too! I've been having 24-25 days cycles then suddenly this really strange one. No clue why. 

My opk was negative but it's definitely coming along. I doubt now that it would be ovulation bleeding so I'm not sure what to think :shrug:

Sending baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## babydoodle

Thanks I will take all the baby dust I can get!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------

